# From top of Mammoth Mountain



## killswitch (Jun 23, 2013)

View from 11053 feet from the Mammoth Mountain summit. The weather at the time was beautiful, and the view was to die for.

I managed to lose 83 photos from this series as the camera failed to write the images onto the memory card. I have not managed to repair those corrupted images as of yet. As a result, some of the most precious moments I had of this place are now forever lost. Yet, I was given a second chance to go out and take some quick snaps of the view from this summit before descending. A big thanks to the wonderful folks I was traveling with.




Pause. Breathe In by Dhanad Islam, on Flickr


----------



## fluidmania (Jun 23, 2013)

awesome view. nice shot
well...recover and post them quick


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful scenery Killswitch 8)


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome shot, hope you can recover the images.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful photo...the sky looks great


----------



## killswitch (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks folks. Still hunting for a way to repair the damaged CR2 files. I file size appear normal, but I cannot open them at all >_<


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 28, 2013)

That is some very nice color into the blue spectrum, great shot!

I too hope you are able to recover your files!


----------

